# 30's Tricycle Help.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 24, 2016)

A friend bought this and wants to sell. 

I'm not good with the old tricycles but I know it's 30's. 

What's the makers and a possible value? Cool old light.

Tyler







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 24, 2016)

Might be earlier. Most tricycles incorporated a single step across the back by then. I'll dig around for some info.


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like at early 30's late 20's
Gendron. Art Deco trike.
Nice item.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 25, 2016)

cr250mark said:


> Looks like at early 30's late 20's
> Gendron. Art Deco trike.
> Nice item.




Is $175 fair? What's value? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

